
When the Cookie Meets the Blockchain [pdf] - alexmat
https://arxiv.org/abs/1708.04748
======
sohkamyung
Here's a write-up of the research [1] by the researchers.

[1] [https://freedom-to-tinker.com/2017/08/17/when-the-cookie-
mee...](https://freedom-to-tinker.com/2017/08/17/when-the-cookie-meets-the-
blockchain/)

------
rayuela
This is a nicely written paper. More fuel to fire for the bitcoin skeptic.

